# شريط ما اجملك للمرنم سركيس دياربى



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربي امامك*




*انا كنت موجوع*




*انا مولود جديد*




*اله عظيم رحيم*




*باق مع المسيح*




*حبيبي يسوع ما اجملك*




*سجود لرب الجنود*




*كن معانا وباركنا*




*يا سيد الشعوب*


*يا فدينا بدمك*​


----------



## الامير الحزين (5 أكتوبر 2008)

صوت سركيس جميل والشريط جميل  شكرا عى مجهودك الرائع وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك   ودايما فراشة مسيحية جميلة  دايما طايرة تجيبى لينا اجمل الترانيم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> صوت سركيس جميل والشريط جميل شكرا عى مجهودك الرائع وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ودايما فراشة مسيحية جميلة دايما طايرة تجيبى لينا اجمل الترانيم


 
مييييييييييرسي لزوقك وردك الجميل

نورت الموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جارى التحميل 
مرسىىىىى يا فراشه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> جارى التحميل
> 
> مرسىىىىى يا فراشه
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)

_ميرسى كتيييير



​_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا توني ​


----------



## سمير نجيب تعلب (10 يناير 2009)

شكرا يافراشه علي الترانيم الروعه وعلي المرنم الجميل سركيس ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 يناير 2009)

ميرسي يا سمير خالص

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## yossef smr (18 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يناير 2009)

ميرسي يا يوسف

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## koko zoom (5 مايو 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)




----------



## abdelsayed (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم على مجهودكم


----------



## aBaN000UP (6 يوليو 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aBaN000UP (6 يوليو 2010)

مشكور حبيبى


----------



## ayman adwar (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جارى التحميل 
مرسىىىىى يا فراشه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبت


----------

